

The reverse brain drain - cubix
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-13595196

======
shii
This is nothing unique to India btw. Check out all over east Africa for
example of people who've done well in first world countries or just moderately
well but have drive and ambition to start something back home. Common tale to
hear about the merchant living lower middle class in USA but something of a
legend and well off in north Kenyan cities trading and selling different
wares, providing money transfer services, or mobile banking. Many gradually
move their entire families over to Africa, even though the kids have lived
their whole lives as Anericans. Interesting cultural and generational
frictions flare up often.

~~~
hessenwolf
Or Ireland. Note to Indians: Invest your new prosperity; don't spend it.

------
uast23
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/07/world/asia/07iht-
letter07....](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/07/world/asia/07iht-
letter07.html)

This article is an apt read here; but in a little different context. The
article talks about Indians fighting against real India which is undeniable,
but the flip side is that this is the same fight which is enabling people in
India to work the way they want. Sans the economic liberation, if development
was left in the hand of Govt. (a job well done in China), we would not be
seeing this spur. If that little percentage of Indians were not fighting
against the real India to create their own work, India would not be where it
is today. I am not trying to claim any top spot and I know that almost nothing
has been done till now, but the improvements cannot be ignored. Talk about the
IT companies; irrespective of the quality of work they do, they have
definitely achieved something (USD6-10 billion in revenue) which looked
impossible few years back, and when you see them operating you will find that
they have hardly anything to do with the Govt. support, they manage their
infra from tip to toe and sometimes they contribute to the surrounding infra
too.

------
wmboy
India is definitely a country to watch. With China's one-child-per-family
rule, it could very well be India that becomes the new super power in the next
20-50 years...

~~~
microarchitect
I'd like this to be true, but I can't help thinking that much of this is just
wishful thinking. India has terrible infrastructure, which as far as I can
make out is only getting worse. All-pervasive corruption is a big problem as
well, as is the fact that _all_ (at least something like 85% or more)
politicians are criminals.

The (completely unscientific) impression I get is that things got better
between 1995-2005 and are now getting worse. Maybe these expats are just
seeing the delta between 199x and 20xx.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I think you unscientific impression is leading you astray.

India has its share of problems, and it has its share of corrupt politicians.
But it also has a pretty robust democracy and part of what returnees are
bringing home is an appreciation for governments that work vs ones that don't.
And when the people don't tolerate an ineffective government they change it.

The other thing India is, is big. There is a lot of country there. While it's
true you can find abject poverty and people manually crushing rocks with
bigger rocks to make a handful of gravel to sell, you can also find vibrant
urban centers with shopping centers and affluence that would make you think
you were back in Europe or the US.

Its an interesting transition, and if they pull it off they will become a
threat to China. But their economic development also puts a damper on some of
the saber rattling too.

My own take on it is that nothing but good can come of India developing its
economy into a completely vertically integrated one.

~~~
hessenwolf
Do you mean a threat to China's status as leading economic power, or a threat
to China? Improvements in productivity help all of us, because we make more
stuff to share around; it is not a zero sum game.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I believe if they are successful they will be a threat to China's economic
growth and their border disputes may spill out into more explicit hostilities.

From an economic standpoint they may be able to put together cost competitive
manufacturing facilities with a better quality of life for their workers.
That, coupled with the increasingly forceful way in which China struggles to
maintain its margins are threatening the delicate balance in China between the
benefit of hard currency and the challenge of an upwardly mobile workforce.
(or not which would turn out to be the problem)

As more companies are put under pressure to avoid doing business with
companies like FoxConn and the ability to keep information about working
conditions in China out of the press is reduced. It makes for a challenging
environment for the Chinese. To have a neighbor state pick up the slack with
workers who, if they are successful can move on to big houses and a more
affluent lifestyle, and are thus both happier and more productive in their
jobs. That is the threat economically.

If India were to provide a ready market for Afghanistan's raw mineral wealth,
that too could be problematic for the Chinese.

------
keen
The headline posted here is way more ambiguous than the BBC article's
headline. Am I right in thinking this is against HN etiquette?

------
braindead_in
I would be nice to survey these returnees for their satisfaction levels after
10 years or so. Theoretically speaking, given India's growth rate, you'd
assume that people will grow rich faster than if they had stayed back in US.
It would be interesting to see how many actually did.

~~~
rushabh
Can't understand how satisfaction is linked to being rich? Satisfaction also
comes from what impact you have on society.

~~~
braindead_in
By satisfaction I meant, were they satisfied with the decision to relocate
back. One of the factors would be the opportunity cost; the money they would
have made staying back vs actual money they have made.

------
neuroelectronic
The American Dream had too many barriers to entry.

------
naughtysriram
its a "brain re-fill" you dumbo, not "reverse brain drain"

------
known
Over 7000 Indians die of hunger every day.
<http://www.bhookh.com/hunger_facts.php>

~~~
tomjen3
How is that relevant to the topic at hand?

------
known
India is developing since you can exploit Indians via caste system.
<http://www.rediff.com/news/2007/may/03touch.htm>

China is developing since you can exploit Chinese by abusing human rights.
[http://www.rediff.com/business/slide-show/slide-
show-1-tech-...](http://www.rediff.com/business/slide-show/slide-show-1-tech-
apple-workers-forced-to-sign-no-suicide-pledge/20110504.htm)

Americans are suffering since US regime is letting Chindia exploit their
people via outsourcing.

~~~
baltcode
So seeing your children die of malnutrition is better than having an underpaid
job so your kids can get half a meal? If people have loaf of bread they might
actually be able to change their circumstances. How would banning outsourcing
help lower caste Indians or ethnic minorities in China? I am not trolling,
because if it will, I'd like to know how.

~~~
known
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero%E2%80%93sum_game>

~~~
baltcode
I still don't see how that would help the poor people. Unless all you're
talking about how it is diminishing income from someone who is already
overpaid, which may be a good thing.

